
Tech giants should give away their money instead of their products - caution
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/3/31/21197652/coronavirus-philanthrophy-donations-google-cisco
======
zadkey
Let's follow the financial incentives of each choice.

Option 1: They give away money, earn some good pr, but loose money, and open
up to potential securities fraud lawsuit if the amount given gets high enough
to impact stocks. Good pr only goes so far towards getting new customers if
you are an established player in the market. Conversely, medium and large
players are the only ones in a position to give. Medium risk, low reward.

Option 2: Give away their product for free. Depending on the nature of the
product, it could anywhere from zero to low cost to do so. No risk of
securities fraud lawsuit. More people trying your product means more potential
customers. Plus also good pr. Little to no cost. Low risk, Medium Reward.

As a company who is in the business to make money, as per the fiduciary duties
outlined in their corporate bylaws, which option seems more appealing?

The problem here is that the common good is not incentivized.

Change the incentives, change the world.

------
jagannathtech
Media giants should give away their money instead of their opinions

~~~
Fjolsvith
It'd be fake either way.

